# 33210 temp pacer with Heart Cath



## samanthat (Dec 4, 2009)

Working on an audit and need help finding a source of documentation that says 33210 is included in the heart cath procedure and wouldn't be coded separately. I was told this at numerous seminars but now I need documentations vs. what "he said" or "she said."

Thanks,
Samantha S Todd CPC,CIRCC


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 9, 2009)

samanthat said:


> Working on an audit and need help finding a source of documentation that says 33210 is included in the heart cath procedure and wouldn't be coded separately. I was told this at numerous seminars but now I need documentations vs. what "he said" or "she said."
> 
> Thanks,
> Samantha S Todd CPC,CIRCC



Check the CCI credits, that will get you past the "who said what" problem.


----------



## jtuominen (Dec 11, 2009)

*If you bought the CIRCC Exam Study guide...*

In the CIRCC exam study guide, Chapter 6 page 108 has a blurp about this you may find handy.

"Do not report placement of a temporary pacemaker to prevent or treat bradyarrhythmias induced by the coronary intervention. For example, do not report a prohphylactic temporary pacemaker inserted during a right coronary atherectomy" 

The CIRCC exam study guide was compiled by MedLearn, Zhealth, and the AAPC. So Id say it a pretty good resource.

We follow this rule at my facility, but we bill for temp pacers during PCIs if the patient develops heart block prior to the case starting.

Jayna
RHIA, CIRCC


----------



## jtuominen (Dec 11, 2009)

*Something Else*

Also in case helpful, there is a document out there from the ACC that gives clinical support for the routine use of temporary pacing during rotational atherectomy procedures that backs up the idea that temp pacing services are considered a routine standard during PCI procedures. 


Here is the URL. It has its own little section titled "3. The Routine Use of Temporary Pacing"


http://www.acc.org/qualityandscience/clinical/consensus/angiography/dirIndex.htm


----------



## samanthat (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------

